# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Hedland (West Australia)

## Eng

Ενώ τα περισσότερα λιμάνια του κόσμου έχουν κάτι το όμορφο ή το εξωτικό, να σας συστήσω ενα λιμάνι ή για την ακρίβεια κάποιοι ντόκοι φορτοεκφότωσης Iron Ore στην ΚεντροΔυτική Αυστραλία. Το αξιόλογο αυτού του μέρους είναι οτι.. είναι στην έρημο της κντρικής Αυστραλίας και διαθέτει μεγάλες αποθήκες Iron Ore. Επίσης κάτι άλλο αξιολογο - για τους ναυτικούς - είναι οτι επιτγχάνουν εκφόρτωση ενος Bulker 200.000 τόνων σε 40 το πολύ ώρες..! Για να μην τα πολύλογώ, σας παραθέτω κάποιες φωτο του λιμανιού καθώς πήγαινα στο βαπόρι.
DSC03581.JPG
DSC03582.JPG
DSC03584.JPG
DSC03585.JPG
DSC03586.JPG

----------


## Eng

Αυτές είναι ακόμα δυο - τρείς φωτο από τον Βαπορα!!
Στην τελευται φανταστείτε το συναίσθημα του νιωθεις καθώς αντικρίζεις αυτή τη τριόροφη - θα λέγαμε - πολυκατοικία.. Μονο ΔΕΟΣ!!
DSC03589.JPG

DSC03590.JPG

DSC03591.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει τίποτα έξω ή είναι ερημιά και μόνο ορυχεία και σπαστήρες έχει; Αν και σε 40 ώρες ποιος θα προλάβει να πρωτοβγεί...
Πάντως το λιμάνι είναι εντυπωσιακό, βρήκα ένα βιντεάκι στη σελίδα του λιμανιού που το παρουσιάζει, είναι εδώ http://www.phpa.com.au/port_dvd.asp αξίζει να το δείτε όλο,προσέξτε τη σκηνή που δείχνει για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ένα ελληνικό βαπόρι να πέφτει στο τέρμιναλ.

Έχει μπόλικο σταντμπάι για να περάσεις τους διαύλους; Σύμφωνα με τις αρχές του λιμανιού πρέπει να μπάινουν σαβουρωμένα τα βαπόρια στα βυθίσματα που δίνουν εδώ http://www.phpa.com.au/arrival_drafts.asp

Ας δούμε κι ένα χάρτη
anchorage_chart_full.jpg
Πηγή: http://www.phpa.com.au/

----------


## Eng

Υπέροχη δουλειά Παναγιώτη! Τα βαπόρια - και ειδικά αυτό που ήμουν εγω - φεύγουν με τη παλίροια. Καθε 6 ωρες για 3 ωρες. Η απόσταση οπως ειδες είναι αρκετη γι'αυτό και ο πιλοτος πριν ανεβει στο βαπόρι σου ζητά να έχεις κάνει δοκιμαστικά του πιδαλίου και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι η Μηχανη δουλεύει κανονικά. Αν σου συμβεί προβλημα στον διαυλο και μεινεις τοτε ενα βαπορι σαν το δικο μου με 23 μετρα βυθισμα καθεται στη λάσπη και οπως καταλαβαινεις εχεις δημιουργησει προβλημα τεράστιο..! 
Τωρα οσο για το εξω, η πλησιεστερη πόλη ειναι το Περθ, οπου εκει ειναι και το αεροδρομιο και απεχει 1 1/2 ωρα απο το Hedland. Εξω από τους ντοκους υπάρχουν εργατικές κατοικίες οπου φιλοξενούνται οι εργατες των εργστασίων. Ακόμα υπάρχει ενα παντοπωλειο και...Κανενα!! Μπαρ..Οποτε απλά..δεν βγαινει κανενας. Απο την αλλη ομως οταν εχεις operation (για Panamax) 25 ωρες σιγα μην επιτρεπεται σε καποιον να βγει..! 
Ακόμα και τα provisions ερχονται από το Perth μέσω ενος Σιπσάντη / Πρακτορα ΕλληνοΑυστραλο τον κυριο Dimitri Williamson και απαιτείται πολύ καλός προγραμματισμός για να ερθουν αυτά στην ωρα τους, στο πλοίο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και όπως φαίνεται στ βίντεο εκτός από τον οικισμο των ορυχείων και τα γραφεία η υπόλοιπη περιοχή μοιάζει με ...ταινία Μαντ Μαξ όλο ορυχεία.
Σε 25 ώρες ιοπερέισιον και να επιτρεπόταν ποιος να προλάβει να βγει. 

¶ντε να δένεις εκεί μετά από λονγκάδα...

----------


## Eng

Και να φανταστεις Παναγιώτη πως και με high tide εμεις με 25 περιπου μετρα σκαβαμε σε καποια σημεια..! Οσο για τη ραδα, ειναι τεραστια και με πολλα Ελληνικά βαπόρια. Και βεβαια ειναι σαν να σταματας καπου μεσοπέλαγα, ουτε λογος για στερια παρά κάτι νησακια στην εισοδο του διαυλου. Και αυτα τα εβλεπες με τα κυαλια..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν έχεις σωστή ημερομηνία στη μηχανή λίγες μέρες μετά έπεσε έξω ένα φορτωμένο βαπόρι 160.000 dwt βγάινοντας, όπως περιγράφουν οι Αυστραλοί εδώ http://www.phpa.com.au/docs/Media_Re..._Iron_King.pdf.

----------


## mastrokostas

Γι αυτό σου λεω !Πήγαινε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο να δεις την υγειά σου  ! :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Αν έχεις σωστή ημερομηνία στη μηχανή λίγες μέρες μετά έπεσε έξω ένα φορτωμένο βαπόρι 160.000 dwt βγάινοντας, όπως περιγράφουν οι Αυστραλοί εδώ http://www.phpa.com.au/docs/Media_Re..._Iron_King.pdf.


Η ημερομηνία είναι σωστη και θυμαμαι οτι κατι ειχαμε ακούσει στο VHF γιατι στη ραδα είχαμε ακομα ενα της Cardiff και μαθαμε οτι ειχε, αν δεν απατομαι, μιαμιση μερα καθηστεριση. 

Μαστροκωστα..σε χαιρομαι παντα!!

----------


## Eng

> Αν έχεις σωστή ημερομηνία στη μηχανή λίγες μέρες μετά έπεσε έξω ένα φορτωμένο βαπόρι 160.000 dwt βγάινοντας, όπως περιγράφουν οι Αυστραλοί εδώ http://www.phpa.com.au/docs/Media_Re..._Iron_King.pdf.


Καλα το θυμώμουν αυτό το όνομα.. Η πρώτη φωτο που εχω ανεβασει ειναι το Iron King. Να και ενα link του! http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...91&amp;cid=143

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για αυτό το έβαλα αφού στις 30-7 έφευγε και η φόρτωση κα΄νει 40 ώρες υπέθεσα ότι θα το είχες πετύχει. Αν και δεν φαίνεται η σημαδούρα 44 στο χάρτη παραπάνω αφού οι ζυγες είναι δεξιά όπως βγαίνεις (κόκκινες) και τις αριθμούν από έξω προς το λιμάνι πρέπει να έπεσε καπου έξω από τη μπούκα στα αβαθή που δείχνει ο χάρτης δεξιά.  Πάντως  κι ο Αυστραλός πιλότος "δεν άκουσε το τιμόνι" είπε, παρόλο που το βαπόρι είχε πριν 20 μέρες βγει δεξαμενή όπως φαίνεται εδώ http://www.veristar.com/wps/portal/IMO=9108300... (Αν και όπως έχουμε πει και πιλότο να έχει το βαπόρι πάλι ο καπετάνιος έχει την ευθύνη).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δείτε παρακάτω το Port Handbook του 2008
http://www.phpa.com.au/docs/PHPA_Handbook_2008.pdf

Επίσης στην προτελευταία σελίδα του παρκάτω αρχείου είναι ένα σχεδιάγραμμα των ντόκων
http://www.phpa.com.au/docs/Vessel_M..._Protocols.pdf

----------


## Eng

Πολυ ενημερωτικά τα links σου Παναγιωτη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά από ότοι φάινεται αν κατραφέρεις να βγείς από το βαπόρι η μόνη επιλογή είναι το Seafarers Centre (http://www.missiontoseafarers.org/po...t=Port+Hedland) αλλά όπως λέει στο Handbook απαγορέυεται να κινέισαι στους ντόκους με τα πόδια (μάλλον μην αδειάσει καμια αντροπή με μινεράλι πάνω σου και περνάει λεωφορείο από τα βαπόρια ή από τους δυτικούς ντόκους περνάς με λάντζα. 

Ας δούμε και το λιμάνι από δορυφόρο http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie...66261&t=h&z=14

----------


## Eng

Απ'οτι θυμάμαι πάντως για να βγεις δεν υπήρχε κανένα μέσο. Αν ήσουν στους δυτικούς ντόκους, εκει δηλαδη που φορτώνουν τα panamax έβγαινες μονο με τον αντζεντη. Δεν υπήρχε τιποτα και καμια παροχή από τον λιμένα. Τωρα αν ήσουν στα Cape στους ανατολικους ντοκους κοντα στη μπουκα, εκει πάλι ο αντζεντης κανονιζε λάτζα για έξω. Βέβαια όμως όπως καταλαβαίνεις επειδή η λάτζες στην Αυστραλία είναι πανάκριβες, η εκάστοτε εταιρία σπάνια κανόνιζε λάτζα για να βγει το πλήρωμα προς διασκέδαση. Συνήθως το μεγάλο παράπονο όσων πληρωμάτων έτοιχε να γνωρίσω, οι οποίοι κάναν Κίνα - Αυστραλία - Βραζιλία με Cape, είναι οτι το μόνο μέρος που μπορούσαν να βγουν ηταν η Κινα. Πουθενα αλλού. Ακόμα και στη Βραζιλία, αν ήσουν Cape έπεφτες στους έξω ντόκους και έκανες operation 28 ώρες. Οποτε πάλι μέσα.

----------

